# Severe heart condition scratches UFC vet Chris Leben’s Bellator comeback



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> Chris Leben is no longer coming out of retirement to fight for Bellator after doctors found a severe medical condition that left him with just 18 percent of normal blood flow to his heart.
> 
> MMAjunkie was today forwarded a statement from Leben’s management team. Swedish news site MMANytt first reported the news. A Bellator official said a statement on the situation is forthcoming on the matter.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/03/severe-heart-condition-scratches-ufc-vet-chris-lebens-bellator-comeback


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Steroids and growth hormones. Hate to say it (the guy is from my town, went to a high school about three miles from me), but I would wager that is the cause. Abnormal enlargement and growth of organs.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn! Hope he recovers from this and doesn't need the transplant.

As for his financial worries, if he stayed loyal to the UFC then Dana may have given him a role considering how fond Dana was of Chris.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I hate drug abuse. Especially when it comes to the hard stuff. Every one of his fights was entertaining to me. I'm sure there will be a lot more MMA fighters going through this phase as we begin to see them retiring.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow 18% of what would be considered normal.... Wish the best for the guy.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn, hopefully he can get that fixed. How the hell do you not notice your HEART only pumping at 18% though? Seems like he should have been light headed or had numbness or something...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/3/13/11214942/chris-leben-offers-details-of-physical-condition-basically-my-heart



> In February, former UFC middleweight Chris Leben and Bellator MMA announced 'The Crippler' would return to mixed martial arts under the auspices of Scott Coker's circular cage. Yet, less than a month later, it was revealed Leben's return to the sport would be shortlived. In pre-fight medical exams, doctors found Leben had a debilitating and dangerous heart condition, prompting Bellator to pass on bringing Leben back.
> 
> On Friday, Leben appeared on The Luke Thomas Show on SiriusXM to detail the nature of his physical condition, the struggle to end his physical dependency on prescription medication and more.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

It's a shame, was looking forward to seeing 'the Crippler' in action again


----------

